# Venison Backstrap Jerky



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sliced up 6 1/2 pounds of venison backstrap, sealed in a Ziplock and in the fridge overnight with hickory jerky seasoning and cure. Here is the jerky getting some oak smoke with the grill running 150º.


-----

About 4 hours in a few slices were looking about right to take off and all were done a few hours later.


-----

Bon Appétit!



Thanks for looking!


----------

